# Counter top stand mixers??



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

In the time honored tradition of the Christmas Season, I have an appliance failure. My mixer has died. I am borrowing a Kitchenaid, but really am not sure that it is the brand I want. I do not like the fact that it is so difficult to add ingredients as the mixer runs, (as is called for in many of my recipes) nor do I like the fact that when doing a small batch of something, the batter tends to stick to the sides of the bowl and it is a bit of a hassle to stop, lower the bowl, scrape the sides, raise the bowl and continue the mixing...and possibly repeat. I do a good amount of baking/cooking for others and use my mixer a great deal more than the typical home cook. So, I am looking for a more "professional" mixer than the old mix master and would love to have input from those who have a great deal more experience....So tell me about your favorite counter top stand mixer. (Please!)


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know of any planetary mixer that doesn't have the problems which you have observed. It's just part of the design.

The Mixmaster design, two interlacing beaters on the side with a turning bowl, makes it much easier to add ingredients, but its use is limited. You can't really use it with thick mixtures or for kneading dough, for instance.

For a cake batter, the Mixmaster is easier. But. Do you really want two stand mixers?

Trust me, you'd get used to the Kitchenaid-style design.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Which mixer were you using that died?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I got a Hamilton Beach Eclectrics stand mixer and I am happy with it. I find it easier to deal with than the KitchenAid and KitchenAid isn't Hobart anymore anyway. I've given up on the KitchenAid brand.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a KA Ultra and have the same difficulties you mention: flour shoots up the sides of the steep, narrow bowl whether I add it gradually or start with the flour in the bowl. The pouring shield doesn't help, so I've resorted to draping a kitchen towel over the bowl and mixer to minimize the flour spray. My mom's old Sunbeam mixer had a wide-bottomed bowl. I don't ever remember this happening. 

There are pluses to the KA line, including an array of attachments, different power levels and bowl sizes. If you're doing a lot of baking you might consider other models. Try using the search tool here to find earlier threads on this topic; it's been discussed many times before. Just remember some of the topics are several years old, so take the comments with that in mind.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We blow up our annual KA's in the bakery with royal and such. I just wanted to let you know that I ordered some online. I thought it was a pretty good deal
I got them from Everythingkitchens
$ 339. no shipping no tax
all colors available
600
6 Qt professional 575 watts.
Just FYI
pan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pan,

You may want to use this!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes,
I forgot to mention this also. Make it a reasonable price, I thought.
pan


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I was using an OLD Sunbeam Mixmaster...they don't make them like that anymore...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Amateur
You are so right. Everything inside was metal. I found a really nice one in a thrift shop(yes, I hit those) last year. I cleaned it up and painted it pink and gave it to a dear friend who uses it at least every week
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I wish I had my mom's. She gave it away some years ago when she downsized. It got a heavy workout, especially when she had to make 2500 pieces of baked goods for each of our four bar/bat mitzvahs. I clearly remember her making a honey cake in it when I was about five years old. Fond memories!


----------

